# Dennis Sirrine's amazing railroad



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Well guys in case noone knows Dennis Sirrine, you can see his layout here on youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HoCTo1SLHI&feature=channel_page 

Surely he is not the only one who has flawless track like this. What I'd like to know is, besides a "laser leveller", how did he do it? Does anyone have any blogs, links, or anything like that where one can get some real good track laying information? I would love my trains to operate as well as his do. Now granted, he is a godzillionaire, but hopefully there is a way to do it without having to sell my soul lol.


-Will


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That Sirrine layout is astonishing

I think he laid it all on concrete? That's what Marty Cozad does--pours concrete on the right of way. Then you can get the cement dead level and lay the track on that


I've had really good luck with the ladder method, and I didn't even bother to drive the posts below the frost line--some of them are only six-eight inches in the ground. I've had some shifting, but much less than I expected. at the same time, I have some nagging spot where I just can't get it leveled out, and I start talking to my wife about the virtues of concrete and she frowns in a familiar way


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dennis has roadbed (rubberized I believe) on top of impeccably laid cement, and his track was aligned with a laser. 

I have a few pictures of his layout on my site:

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mainmenu-27/misc-train-stuff-mainmenu-135/others-layouts-mainmenu-223/dennis-sirrine*

Regards, Greg


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 01/08/2009 4:28 PM
That Sirrine layout is astonishing

I think he laid it all on concrete? 





Yes, all laid on poured concrete pads with a covering under the tracks as I recall from seeing it not run twice. All air switching.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Engineercub on 01/08/2009 4:11 PM
Well guys in case noone knows Dennis Sirrine, you can see his layout here on youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HoCTo1SLHI&feature=channel_page 

Now granted, he is a godzillionaire, but hopefully there is a way to do it without having to sell my soul lol.


-Will 




Got him a nice railroad but didn't buy him happiness from what I observed/heard.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

You dont need to be a godzillionaire to have a nice RR, just take your time, build it rite and dont half ass it and it will run great my motto { think twice do once} ....... but his layout is sweet........... along with them looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong USA trains trians...
Nick


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Very clean RR. I love the track work.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It is a beatufull rail road. But Like a lot of RR's it is not with out issues. He Does have his problems. 

I have seen it in person and if you get the chance you should see it.

He was on the 2008 open house tour for Eaglewings Iron Craft. But when I got to the house He wa closed due to Mechinal problems 

If he is on the list this year I will attempt to see it agin.


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

It is a thing of bueaty! WOW!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes its a great looking RR. As some have mentioned he had some operating issues when I was there. But it's the type of system he chose to use and I sure was not impressed with it. Track work was fantastic and he took the time to do it right for the system he used. Not having to worry about extreme cold temps his concrete base works great and the method he chose to fasten it down with. Later RJD


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

The length of the trains is astonishing. 
Dave


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

On that picture on my site, with the track extending from the "garage", the outdoor setup track is as long as the garage, if you look at google maps to see his place, it is just LONG! I think that track is 50-60 feet outside the "garage". 

Pretty jaw-dropping. He does use air-powered switches too, although I have him beat on remote control. Ha ha... there's a funny story behind this I'll tell some day. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

What type of track power is Dennis running. 
What wireless control does he use, cant make system out in the videos.
Thanks, Alan


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

It's just a stunning railroad. But I assume with that much track and that many locos, you're going to have troubles--just too many variables. Battereis charged/not charged, locos sharing frequencies--I mean, how does he keep track of what's running on hat?. It's still magnificent and I'd love to see it and it'd be fun to have those headaches


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Just shows to go ya you can do almost anything if you have enough money and time, and i guess if you are a gazzillionaire too it helps. The Regal


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By blueregal on 01/10/2009 9:15 AM
Just shows to go ya you can do almost anything if you have enough money and time, and i guess if you are a gazzillionaire too it helps. The Regal

Actully the Dishwasher built it between meal rushes at the resturant he owns


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By John J on 01/10/2009 10:16 AM
Posted By blueregal on 01/10/2009 9:15 AM
Just shows to go ya you can do almost anything if you have enough money and time, and i guess if you are a gazzillionaire too it helps. The Regal

Actully the Dishwasher built it between meal rushes at the resturant he owns













And from what I observed/heard, some restaurant staff run it during open houses.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis' layout is nice, and offers some stunning visuals. 
As others have noted, there can be "issues" with just about any layout, and they can seem to multiply with bigger ones. 
But I guess I'm sort of partial to mine...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

He had DC track power and battery powered AirWire. 

No track power issues, it's the control system. I'd change him to something else if it was my decision. With how long he likes to run, and the power needed for multiple locos and long trains, and lighted cars, I would go track power and DCC, cost is not an object. He is using a fair number of QSIs already. 

I saw range/control issues with the AirWire, but I cannot attest to the quality of the installs. 

Anyway, the track is sound, and that's the hardest thing and costliest and biggest pain in the arse. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 01/10/2009 5:59 PM

Anyway, the track is sound, and that's the hardest thing and costliest and biggest pain in the arse. 

Regards, Greg


I don't think track is in any way his costliest item. You saw the _literally dozens of racks_ of train cars and only God knows how many engines that were in there. And that was just on the floor level. I heard there was more upstairs than downstairs.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I meant for most of us mortals! Yes, I walked through the jungle of racks of locos. Upstairs is apparently lionel. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

That's truly awe-inspiring!


----------



## McGinty26 (Jan 3, 2008)

AWESOME !!!! 

My track is pretty level till around the begiining of December when the frost heaves arrive. 

Greg, thanks for defending us track power guys. While I do have an Airwire system with a few engines set up for it, I'll always maintain the track power so friends can come and run. 

Pat McCarty 
Hudson Valley LS RR Club


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't for get the racks of cars plus the over 200 passenger cars on the garage wall. Yep heard that a lot more trains where up stairs but O gauge. later RJD


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

There's a lot of videos regarding this layout at http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=dennissirrine&view=videos


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

And Dennis has all Kadee couplers and metal wheels on rolling stock if I remember correctly and at 4000 cars, that is quite an investment. 

It is very nice that he shares his layout with locals.


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow! It is 7:14 a.m. and I just got home. Checked my e-mail and Dennis Sirrine wants me to call him to talk about his track work! What a great guy to help little beginner Will!









-Will


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

When you talk to him, I'd like to know if he got his AirWire remote control for his air powered switches working... he was still running manually when I was there, the AirWire "Linker" and "Activator" were not made then. 

Yep, for a while, I was told that Dennis had a guy hired whose only job was to install Kadee couplers! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been running at his layout with QSI & Airwire (he has mostly Airwire) without many problems. Get to run again tomorrow. Will try to pay attention to everyone elses problems if he has any. Biggest problem is people not paying attention to what they are doing while running.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Tell him that the QSI for the USAT locos are in the works. If he dropped an email to Tony at QSI, it would probably help speed things! 

I have a page showing the new electronics: 

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mainmenu-27/dcc-battery-rc-electronics-mainmenu-225/dcc-mainmenu-29/qsi-equipment-mainmenu-239/usat-qsi*

Regards, Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By rpc7271 on 01/12/2009 12:29 PM
I've been running at his layout with QSI & Airwire (he has mostly Airwire) without many problems. Get to run again tomorrow. Will try to pay attention to everyone elses problems if he has any. Biggest problem is people not paying attention to what they are doing while running.

How do you get on his good side so one can come over and play too?


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

lol just talk to him JJ, he's a really nice guy ^^ 

-Will


----------

